# Under What Circumstances would you be offer Clomid?



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry if this seems a strange question, but just wondering why you ladies on Clomid were prescribed it/asked for it?

Obviously I'm aware that it is mainly used for ladies who don't ovulate / ovulate regularly or who have PCOS......but are there any cases of ladies on here being prescribed it, say in a case of only one working tube, to boost youre chances? Or seemingly ovulating regularly, yet still not falling PG, i.e. unexplained infertility?  Or is it soley for the conditions, as mention ed before?

Thanks,

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I was prescribed Clomid to boost. I am on 25mg.   I have unexplained infertility


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

I was also prescribed it to boost as we suffer with male factor !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Tamsin

yeah, there seems to be a mixture really, some of us are on it because we don't ovulate (like me), others ovulate only sporadically and others do ovulate but are just given clomid as a boost to try and help things along.  hope this helps xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I believe the majority of women are prescribed it because they don't ovulate naturally, or possibly only sporadically...however, some women are prescribed it to boost.

Not all consultants/GPs will prescribe it if you ovulate naturally - some do, some don't - just depends on the consultant and their views.

I ovulate fine naturally - never had any problems with this & have naturally high progesterone levels when been checked in natural cycles.  I ovulate cd14/15 every month.  Our fertility problems are that I have endo, bicornuate uterus and blood/immune disorders.

I used to have regular cycles of 28 days but then after our first early mc, alternate months seemed to go a bit irregular (with ones in between remaining 28 days)...then we had another early mc and still alternate months were erratic and irregular by a few days.  Consultant wasn't initially going to put me on clomid because he said with my high progesterone levels (between 61-81 nmol/l) it could mean that I was releasing more than one egg a month some months !!  

Anyway, he then decided to try me on 3mths of 50mg clomid to try to regulate my cycles and also to "boost" - basically release more eggs - theory being more eggs, more target practise for the sperm !!  I responded well, released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle (follie tracking scans each cycle and even higher progesterone levels - 103 & 105 nmol/l when tested)...and my cycles regulated to 30/31 days although still ovulated on cd14/15 (so long luteal phase - from ovulation to AF).  We decided to try another 3mths on clomid but sadly no BFP's even though I responded so well.

That was last year and I took last clomid in December...cycles have remained regular at 30/31 days & ovulation still cd14/15 so at least the clomid sorted that out.  We've now moved onto ivf/fet (as per my signature) but just cos clomid didn't work for us, there are plenty of success stories 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Minxy said:


> Not all consultants/GPs will prescribe it if you ovulate naturally - some do, some don't - just depends on the consultant and their views.
> 
> I ovulate fine naturally - never had any problems with this & have naturally high progesterone levels when been checked in natural cycles. I ovulate cd14/15 every month. Our fertility problems are that I have endo, bicornuate uterus and blood/immune disorders.


*Natasha* - Thanks!

That just about sums me up - apart from the endo and high prog - mine have just been normal! I am getting sooooooooo frustraed, it's not funny, with why I am not falling PG and can now only assume my left tube has blocked up again or DH's spermies have taken a dramatic nose dive!!! It just doesn't make any sense. I'm 99% sure my Con won't put me on Clomid, as have hinted at it before. So was just trying to get a feel for what circumstances other than the "usual", it may be prescribed.

thanks for taking the time to respond!

*Sailaice, charna and flowerpot* - thanks so much for your responses - seems I have a anti experiemental Con!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

It is really frustrating Tamsin! stay   I'm here if you need me


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Tamsin

i have seen 2 different cons over the last 12 onths. One said that I had had my quota 28 cycles but the other said that as I was healthy and had no history of ovarian cancer he was happy for me to have another 6 cycles. so it really is down to which cons you get. I actually asked to be referred to a different one after I was told that I could only have private IVF.

Hope that made sense. If your not happy with whatever your cons tells you, your entitled to a second opinion

Good luck 

Sal xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Sal,

Thanks

I am thinking of that, i.e. getting a 2nd opinion...problem is..... who do i go to?!?!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Are you under a fertility doctor at the moment or a gynaecologist?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

flowerpot - well I'm under a Consultant, at the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic in London (but that's more for just checking on my cyst and waiting for me to fall PG, so we can see if Tx works and I occasionally see a Gynae at my local hosp, again, mainly for cyst checking.

I've see the clinic in Tunbridgre - South East Fertility Clinic, do all the basic Investigations, incl initial consultation, tests and medical report for £600, and you can just book and go, no need to go thru GP, but, I'd rather been seen via NHS if poss.


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi Ladies Sorry to butt in we have Male factor issue and i'm all ok but a few of you have male factor to so how does clomid help? just intrested so i could shout to my GP about it
Tahnks
Leila


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Tamsin
I can only think to either ask your GP if there is someone you can be referred to for a 2nd opinion, or try and hunt around on the net or on these boards and see if anyone comes recommended in your area?  If its the NHS you'll need a referral letter from your GP so it would need to come through them.  

Hi Leila
It can't help male factor (as far as I know anyway!) but some of the girls are on it even where the problem isnt on the female side as it can just "boost" them.  although some of us are on it because we don't ovulate unmedicated, some girls do ovulate but take Clomid anyway.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*flowerpot* - Thanks! I've got an appt with my GP on 23rd Nov to discuss the situation and see if she'll refer me to a proper Fertility specialist, who will hopfully confirm whether I'm just in the "Unexplained" category or if there is somethiung underlying


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sounds like a good idea 

xxx


----------

